# SIP, my little Dew Drop. [Chumani]



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, it's been a year and 5 days since the day Chumani took ill with Dropsy and died, and even longer since I've posted on this website.

So I figured my first post in so long would be about the little fishy who inspired me to join this site.

Chumani shortly after I bought her; Fall of 2014, the begining of my Senior year of Highschool.









I purchased her from aquabid, and she was my baby.

Fall of 2015: Chumani came with me to college.


















Summer of 2016: I returned home from my first year of college. Chumani, of course, came with me.









October of 2016: Chumani took ill with dropsy on the 1st. I made a forum post on a site I frequent, and got some help, as well as one person who accused me of poor fish care, and claiming Chumani was sick due to ammonia and dirty water due to my miscare. An accusation that still both sickens and hurts me to this day.










After 2 weeks of being in a hospital tank, and me fighting to keep her alive, and her fighting to STAY alive, Chumani passed.
This was taken on the 7th of October. One year ago today, after a week of treatment.











I soon after lost 2 more bettas, and my father lost his gouramis in his community tank, all from Dropsy. The only things we share are the water and the nets, so I believe either cross-contamination occurred, or there was something in the water that caused her and the others to catch and die from dropsy. All the other fish in my father's tank were perfectly healthy, however, so I can only assume that since betta and gourami are in the same family, that it may have been something they in particular are susceptible too.

A few months ago, my only surviving betta died of swimbladder that she had caught while I was away, and my father was taking care of her.

I have finally gathered the courage to return to my beloved bettas.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

It's so hard to lose a loved one, don't let anyone tell you "It's just a fish" they have souls and they have feelings! You did good keeping her well for 3 years was it? That's how long my betta lived until he got dropsy. To be honest I think once they get older they have a hard time fighting off diseases and can get sick more easily. =( 

swim in peace little one. <3


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree Thank you.^^

Since Dropsy is a symptom and can have SOOO MANY causes, (and often doesn't have a cure), it was hard to find out what I was treating.

Her tank had to be re-cycled once I moved it back into my room, however, and I used material from my father's years-old established tank to help the process.
I suppose something could have come in on that also, since I did that to all my little betta tanks, and they, as well as my dad's fish died... (save one of my bettas...she was a hardy girl). However, all my tanks were cycled. (No ammonia) and due to living in Texas and it having been summer (evaporating water), their tanks were constantly getting clean water added in, as WELL as a large water change once every other week. (All tanks also had strong filters I had to adjust to weaken them enough for my bettas to be comfortable. Chumani's tank, in particular, could probably handle the bioload of a goldfish). The water here where I live in Texas is not fish safe...so I ALWAYS filtered, treated, and aged the water 24 hours before adding it to ANY of my tanks.

So the scariest part of it all was that I couldn't figure out how or WHY Chumani had gotten sick. All the water tests were FINE, no signs of redness on the gils...I couldn't tell if it was parasites, since the poor girl couldn't EAT much less POO for me to see if it was clear or lumpy...nothing.
(So being accused like that when I was trying to get comfort and help really HURT). X'D

Now, I at least have my theories...But I'll always miss my little "Chu Chu".


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

aww.<3 Well it was a mistake and you shouldn't beat yourself up over it. I'm sure she taught you a lot during the years she was with you. =)

I have lost so many bettas learning what and what not to do. Right now I am battling high nitrates even though I have live plants in my tanks. I have one boy that got affected by the nitrates and I'm hoping he will pull through.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree fingers crossed for your boy on my end! The fewer dear fishies who die, the better.^^

Also thank you...I did infact learn a LOT from my Chu Chu over the years, and I hope to apply it to my future fish.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thank you, and no problem. It's a learning experience for sure.


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Swim In Peace, lost fishy friend. <3

As said before, don't let anyone tell you it's "just a fish" because... well... it's not. When I lost Gradient, my first Betta who I took real care of and took pride in caring for, who I'd had for a year, everything was just awful and I missed him a lot. 3 years is certainly a long time to have a fish, and losing a fish you've had for a long time is not fun.

</3 For all lost friends


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@anfarlamb

Thank you, and agreed.
An emotional investment is EMOTIONALLY INVESTING...regardless of what it IS or it's "worth" to others.

I had her for two years...had she survived, this would be year 3.


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

" Worth " to you? A fish or a pet
" Worth " to ME? Emotional investment & much more than a fish

Typos. Keyboard, why?


----------

